# Help my Acer Aspire 5733Z-4851 please!!!!!!



## Mrs.Maxx (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi. My Acer Aspire 5733Z-4851 keeps rebooting after the first Acer logo but before the Windows logo and it won't stop. And if I hold the power botton- it will not stop. If I unplug it- it will not stop. Only removing the battery makes it go off. How can I fix this and get my laptop back? Please someone help me!!


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Just curious, what happens if you remove the battery altogether and just try booting up with the AC Adapter plugged in?


----------



## Mrs.Maxx (Mar 27, 2012)

Techie19 said:


> Just curious, what happens if you remove the battery altogether and just try booting up with the AC Adapter plugged in?


It does the same on off thing. Any ideas?


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Try removing one stick of RAM and booting the laptop. Then reinstall that stick and remove the other. Pretty much you want to see if anything happens with one stick of RAM at a time. See if that helps any. Bad RAM can cause all sorts of problems.


----------



## Mrs.Maxx (Mar 27, 2012)

How do I remove the stick of Ram? I'm a step by step kinda girl


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry. If you flip the laptop over you'll see the bottom of it. There's going to be a compartment where the RAM is located under. You will need a small screwdriver to removed the cover. Removing this cover will reveal the RAM modules (sticks). Remove one at a time and try booting up this way.


----------



## Mrs.Maxx (Mar 27, 2012)

I have found the ram and can not figure out how to remove it. 8-/

I got it. I'm going to remove and reboot now.

I tried taking out one then the other. I even tried switching them around. Still the same problem. Any other ideas? I sure hope u can help me with this.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry that didn't help. It was worth a shot since RAM tends to create all sorts of problems. 

Do you notice the laptop getting hot really quick. This could also indicate an overheating problem. Check the air vents on the side, back, and bottom (if any) of the laptop to see if you can spot some dust bunnies.


----------



## Mrs.Maxx (Mar 27, 2012)

I did and I saw no bunnies. Could the problem be my hard drive? Do you have any other suggestions besides taking it to a repair shop?

I left the battery out all night and left it unplugged all night. Now I have a blank black screen after the acer logo and pressing F10 and the Windows button.

I HAVE A LIGHT BLUE SCREEN WITH A GREY WINDOW AND A DARK BLUE STRIP ACROSS THE TOP- IT SAYS: INSYDEH20 SETUP UTILITY.

Oh well it's gone now. I'm back at square one. Can anyone please help me?


----------



## Mrs.Maxx (Mar 27, 2012)

Hello? Do u have any more suggestions, please?

Is anyone there? Do you have moreideas about what may be wrong with my laptop or how to fix it?

Sorry I meant more ideas.

If there is no more ideas please say so. I keep coming back to this forum hoping for some insight but to no avail. Please, can anyone help me??

Well I guess thats your way of saying "I don't have a frigging clue as to why your laptop is sucking balls right now!" Ok. Thanks anyways. Good day to you.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Are you able to boot into the BIOS? Have you tried bringing up the Safe Mode menu?

Remove the hard drive and attempt to boot the laptop. Do you still get the restarts.

Try removing the hard drive and see if you can enter the BIOS (System Setup Menu)

I would also suggest you Clear CMOS setting by removing the battery from the motherboard (laptop disassembly required)

Try removing components and starting and note any changes. Hard drive, Optical drive,wireless adapter, bluetooth adapter,etc

Re-seat the CPU (you will need to clean and re-apply thermal paste)

Re-seat the Graphics card (if not integrated) and re-apply thermal paste

Inspect the motherboard for any damage capacitors,residue,etc

If not comfortable doing this then it may be time to consult with a local repair shop.


----------

